# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  What's with all the fireballs?

## green73

First Russia, then Cuba, Japan, California, Florida, and now Saudi Arabia.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k94fDL-sRo

----------


## A Son of Liberty

Not... good... 

If you notice the big wigs start to disappear, we're screwed...

----------


## Anti Federalist

End Times.

The Pope just quit, Anti-Christ will be next in line.

Maybe...or maybe it's just "space debris" associated with that asteroid near miss.

----------


## shane77m

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-15535115



> US space agency Nasa has funded a study of "tractor beams" to gather samples for analysis in future missions.
> 
> The $100,000 (£63,000) award will be used to examine three laser-based approaches to do what has until now been the stuff of science fiction.
> 
> Several tractor-beam ideas have been published in the scientific literature but none has yet been put to use.
> 
> Nasa scientist Paul Stysley says the approach could "enhance science goals and reduce mission risk".


http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/201...ionaires-video



> Google Inc executives Larry Page and Eric Schmidt and filmmaker James Cameron are among those bankrolling a venture to survey and eventually extract precious metals and rare minerals from asteroids that orbit near Earth, the company said on Tuesday.


Someone could be trying out the tractor beam.

----------


## tasteless

Time to invade the planet Klandathu to stop the bug meteors!

----------


## TER

> First Russia, then Cuba, Japan, California, Florida, and now Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0lGYd2xspg


Not to mention Florida and California in the past few days...

----------


## CaptUSA

What's not to like about fireballs?!

----------


## jmdrake



----------


## jmdrake

> What's not to like about fireballs?!


The fact that they are addictive.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Looked like an airplane contrail with the sun reflecting against it.

I heard of the Florida fireball, but the picture I saw looked like the moon. There was an actual meteor sighting down here a few years ago though.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

God is pissed? If I were God I would have ripped this $#@! apart by now so I guess he is showing his mercy by only sending a few fireballs.

----------


## green73

> I heard of the Florida fireball, but the picture I saw looked like the moon. There was an actual meteor sighting down here a few years ago though.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

In all reality, meteors have trails of smaller rocks that trail behind them. I am sure these are just small chunks that were close enough to us to be pulled in by our gravitational pull.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

I didnt see anything about Japan or Florida.. Anybody got any video of those 2 or the one in cuba?

----------


## QuickZ06

That's not a moon, it's a SPACE STATION!!!

----------


## green73

> I didnt see anything about Japan or Florida.. Anybody got any video of those 2 or the one in cuba?


I posted the FL one above. Here's the one in Japan



Cuba

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Thank ya green.. hey BTW I like youre avatar... I wonder if youve ever seen any black and yellow ft. moultrie flags...

----------


## Seraphim

I had no idea there were more than one. Very odd...

----------


## green73

> Thank ya green.. hey BTW I like youre avatar... I wonder if youve ever seen any black and yellow ft. moultrie flags...


No I haven't. Can't find one either. I'll see if I can make one.

----------


## AngryCanadian

That video OP is an airplane not fireball.

----------


## Danke

> That video OP is an airplane not fireball.


Yes, you can tell by the chemtrails.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice



----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> 


Better than the "moon" pic I saw. Interesting.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I posted the FL one above. Here's the one in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> Cuba


The Cuba one is interesting because I read a report from Italy press of a meteorite in Central Cuba last Wednesday.

----------


## green73

> Thank ya green.. hey BTW I like youre avatar... I wonder if youve ever seen any black and yellow ft. moultrie flags...

----------


## devil21

Im not convinced that's a plane in the OP.  There's also the loud boom that came with the other meteors.

Is this just the microscope effect or is there really more of this going on than usual?  I saw one of those fireballs some years ago near DC and Ive seen several "shooting stars" over the last year.  I figured it happens pretty often but not many are paying attention except when a bigger one like the Russia one gets so much news coverage.

----------


## Uncle Emanuel Watkins

> First Russia, then Cuba, Japan, California, Florida, and now Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0lGYd2xspg


The trail is to long to be a meteor.  That fifty foot wide meteor in Russia hit the atmosphere at a speed of about 40,000 mph and decelerated down to 300 mph in a matter of seconds.  That would have been cataclysmic if the meteor had entered at a sharper angle.

----------


## presence

> What's not to like about fireballs?!


I was making $50/week in middle school pushing those 

blue blow pops and tear jerkers were the other winners.

----------


## Antischism

We just had a huge-ass asteroid barely miss Earth. These are its children raining down upon us in a glorious, fiery display of life and death through atmospheric dissipation.

----------


## Carson

I had a biology teacher that toyed with the concept that the earth may have been much smaller. 

One of the problems that seemed to indicate so was the fact that you can only lift a liquid so far and then a vacuum is created by the weight making it a new problem to solve to lift higher. Some dinosaurs seemed to exceed the specifications of the gravity on earth we have now. Not that they couldn't have had another mechanism mind you.

Then again meteors have been falling since the beginning of time. Some times we forget they fall in the daytime also.


P.S. I think one of the discoveries that set of the earth size / dinosaur size speculation was someone found what they thought was fossil proof of dinosaur vein valves distribution or where looking into it...then again I could be sadly mistaken.

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_veins_...teries_don%27t

----------


## Carson

> I was making $50/week in middle school pushing those 
> 
> blue blow pops and tear jerkers were the other winners.



There was an underground system for the sale of Cinnamon toothpicks when I was a kid. I opened it up to clove toothpicks for a while till the bottle ran out.

----------


## Carson

I watched the Perseid Meteor showers several years earlier than 2012. The smoke trails had a really long hang time. They slowly drifted away. You could see many up there at the same time in different degrees of degradation.

Bright rascals also. They reminded me of limelight (Though I don't know if I've ever seen that.) I've assumed they were cause by meteors you might get if some limestone got blasted into the cosmos somehow. 

Best meteor shower I ever saw.

Perseid Meteor Shower smoke trails 8-12-12

----------


## torchbearer

> In all reality, meteors have trails of smaller rocks that trail behind them. I am sure these are just small chunks that were close enough to us to be pulled in by our gravitational pull.



they say apophis won't hit us, they didn't mention anything about his lil' brothers.

----------


## AFPVet

> In all reality, meteors have trails of smaller rocks that trail behind them. I am sure these are just small chunks that were close enough to us to be pulled in by our gravitational pull.


This. I think these are just stragglers that typically accompany asteroids like the one that recently passed.

----------


## CPUd

Now that we have youtube and adobe after efffects, it will be getting harder to tell the ones that are real.  No joke, I saw a video on youtube where a guy standing under 2 street lights was freaking out because he had a double shadow.   his conclusion: there must be 2 moons!

----------


## V3n

The Mayans were right.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Its the latest puppy in the road for the news media. Nothing unusual about the reports statistically. With the age of earth monitoring satellites, we have been able to come up with some pretty good numbers on just how many daylight visible meteors enter the atmosphere. Obviously the ones seem during the periodic meteor showers number in the hundreds of thousands every year. Those in the 1000 kg range are about 7-8 times a month. 10,000 kg about once a month. 100,000 kg about once a year. 70% are over water. 

XNN

----------


## LibForestPaul

Mayans can't fricken count, is what this $#@! iz. Must be cuz they don't understand zero.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

A commander that is currently aboard the ISS did an AMA (Ask Me Anything) on Reddit yesterday.  He said that people would be surprised at how many meteors they see come through Earth's atmosphere every day.  It's really no cause for concern.

----------


## green73

*
METEOR WAS LARGEST IN CENTURY 
 *

----------


## Jackie Moon

> I watched the Perseid Meteor showers several years earlier than 2012. The smoke trails had a really long hang time. They slowly drifted away. You could see many up there at the same time in different degrees of degradation.
> 
> Bright rascals also. They reminded me of limelight (Though I don't know if I've ever seen that.) I've assumed they were cause by meteors you might get if some limestone got blasted into the cosmos somehow. 
> 
> Best meteor shower I ever saw.
> 
> Perseid Meteor Shower smoke trails 8-12-12


Living in the city my whole life I've never been able to see but a handful of stars.  This last summer I went camping for the first time and it happened to be during the Perseid Meteor Shower.

By far the coolest thing I've ever seen in my life.  I'm jealous of the people that live away from city lights.

----------


## AFPVet

> There was an underground system for the sale of Cinnamon toothpicks when I was a kid. I opened it up to clove toothpicks for a while till the bottle ran out.


I used to make them using pure cinnamon oil and sell them in middle school lol... I sold them for two for a quarter and then I had to go to three and four because other people started doing it... I learned free market competitive pricing at 12 years old lol.

----------


## TonySutton

We have several thousand meteorites hit the earth each year.  This is just another example of the media making something ordinary seem extraordinary.

----------


## green73

*
BRIGHT LIGHT IN SOCAL SKIES 
 *

----------


## green73

Ok, the above wasn't a Drudge main headline, but it was on Drudge

----------


## thoughtomator

> Time to invade the planet Klandathu to stop the bug meteors!


Pro tip: steer clear of Buenos Aires.

----------


## green73

*VIDEO: 'Fireball' Meteor Lights Up Skies From Florida To New England*

----------


## Fivezeroes

First Russia and now Florida to New York... the hell is going on?

----------


## MelissaWV

> *VIDEO: 'Fireball' Meteor Lights Up Skies From Florida To New England*


Which is interesting because Thursday night's noises heard in Florida appear to have "meteor" as a possible explanation.  Still have not heard a more logical one.  I wonder what'll happen tonight?

----------


## Ranger29860

> We just had a huge-ass asteroid barely miss Earth. These are its children raining down upon us in a glorious, fiery display of life and death through atmospheric dissipation.


apophis  was not a near miss. It was never on a collision course to begin with..... at least not on this pass. All this is , is little junks that trail it that got sucked down. Nothing unusual or unexpected. Though I did get a chuckle out of the insinuated tractor beam conspiracy. I'm curious though how long the data crunch for apophis is suppose to take to see if it hit that thin zone that will make it come around in 2 decades and hit earth.


*edit*
I got to far behind in the news  

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/as...d20130110.html

----------


## Ranger29860

BTW if anyone wants the crap scared out of them. 

http://neo.jpl.nasa.gov/index.html

----------


## green73

*Large asteroid colliding with Earth 'probable this century'* 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7Iyph5n-2s




> Physicist and former Nasa astronaut, Dr. Ed Lu, discusses the possible threat that near-Earth asteroids pose to our planet. Lu claims there is a 30% chance of a five mega tonne impact happening this century. He says technologies exist that may prevent impacts to Earth, but without years of advance notice there would be 'no option'


http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/vi...probable-video

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> First Russia, then Cuba, Japan, California, Florida, and now Saudi Arabia.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0lGYd2xspg


It's the apocalypse, duh.

----------


## talkingpointes

> It's the apocalypse, duh.


Video removed.

----------


## osan

> God is pissed?


Can't be that because Obama is still alive.

----------


## green73

> Video removed.


fixed

----------


## libertygrl

You have to admit, this recent increase in activity and all the crazy storms does make you wonder what's really going on. Here's another to add to the list:

NASA: Flash in East Coast sky likely a meteor
Originally published: March 22, 2013 10:44 PM
Updated: March 23, 2013 2:01 AM



Photo credit: AP | In this image taken from video provided by Tom Hopkins of Hopkins Automotive Group, a bright flash of light, top center, streaks across the early-evening sky in what experts say was almost certainly a meteor coming down, Friday, March 22, 2013 in Seaford, Del. Bill Cooke of NASA's Meteoroid Environmental Office said the flash appears to be "a single meteor event." He said it "looks to be a fireball that moved roughly toward the southeast, going on visual reports." (AP Photo/Hopkins Automotive Group) MANDATORY CREDIT: HOPKINS AUTOMOTIVE GROUP

NEW YORKEast Coast residents were buzzing on social media sites and elsewhere Friday night after a brief but bright flash of light streaked across the early-evening sky in what experts say was almost certainly a meteor coming down.

Bill Cooke of NASA's Meteoroid Environmental Office said the flash appears to be "a single meteor event." He said it "looks to be a fireball that moved roughly toward the southeast, going on visual reports."

"Judging from the brightness, we're dealing with something as bright as the full moon," Cooke said. "The thing is probably a yard across. We basically have (had) a boulder enter the atmosphere over the northeast."

He noted that the meteor was widely seen, with more than 350 reports on the website of the American Meteor Society alone.

"If you have something this bright carry over that heavily populated area, a lot of people are going to see it," he said. "It occurred around 8 tonight, there were a lot of people out, and you've got all those big cities out there."

Matt Moore, a news editor with The Associated Press, said he was standing in line for a concert in downtown Philadelphia around dusk when he saw "a brilliant flash moving across the sky at a very brisk pace... and utterly silent."

"It was clearly high up in the atmosphere," he said. "But from the way it appeared, it looked like a plane preparing to land at the airport."
Moore said the flash was visible to him for about two to three secondsand then it was gone. He described it as having a "spherical shape and yellowish and you could tell it was burning, with the trail that it left behind."

"Set as it was against a cloudless sky over Philadelphia, it was amazing," he said.

Derrick Pitts, chief astronomer at Philadelphia's Franklin Institute, agreed that the sightings had all the hallmarks of a "fireball." These include lasting 7-10 seconds, being bright and colorful, and seeming to cross much of the sky with a long stream behind it.

He said what people likely saw was one meteoror "space rock"that may have been the size of a softball or volleyball and that fell fairly far down into the Earth's atmosphere.

He likened it to a stone skipping across the watergetting "a nice long burn out of it."

Robert Lunsford of the American Meteor Society told USA Today "it basically looked like a super bright shooting star."

The newspaper reports that the sky flash was spotted as far south as Florida and as far north as New England.

Pitts said meteors of varying sizes fall from the sky all the time, but that this one caught more eyes because it happened on a Friday eveningand because Twitter has provided a way for people to share information on sightings.

He said experts "can't be 100 percent certain of what it was, unless it actually fell to the ground and we could actually track the trajectory." But he said the descriptions by so many people are "absolutely consistent" with those of a meteor.


Read more: NASA: Flash in East Coast sky likely a meteor -  http://h ttp://www.denverpost.com/na...#ixzz2OTjHslPT

----------


## Czolgosz

> *Large asteroid colliding with Earth 'probable this century'* 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7Iyph5n-2s
> 
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/vi...probable-video



Sweet.

----------


## green73

*Four asteroids flash past Earth in one day*

----------


## Antischism

All the recent meteorite crashes and talk about the near-miss asteroid remind me of this great documentary-style film from 1994 that aired on TV as if it were an actual broadcast. It's kind of chilling and worth a watch when you have the time.

----------


## green73

*Fireball turns night into day in Argentina*

----------


## XNavyNuke

http://missoulian.com/news/state-and...a4bcf887a.html




> A large meteor exploded in the sky above southern Wyoming on Sunday night and was observed from as far as 400 miles away.
> 
> Jordan Dowers of Olympia, Wash., was driving along Interstate 80 near Laramie with his father when they spotted it about 10:45 p.m.
> 
> “The first thing we noticed is the sky lit up really bright,” said Dowers, 23. “At first it was, ‘Where did that lightning strike come from?’ Then it was much, much brighter than lightning. From the south, it was neon blue. It looked like it was going to hit the ground. Then it just disappeared.”
> 
> Eight witnesses reported the event to the American Meteor Society, including people as far away as Idaho and Colorado.


XNN

----------


## Natural Citizen

Just debris from the space war. Chillax...

----------


## V3n

*Large fireball screams across skies*

http://www.wcpo.com/dpp/news/local_n...ri-state-skies




> The AMS did not say specifically what the fireball was, but asked witnesses to fill out an official fireball report with the American Meteor Society at http://www.amsmeteors.org/members/fi...ort-a-fireball .
> 
> The AMS developed a trajectory map for the projectile in the skies. You can see that below or at http://www.amsmeteors.org/2013/05/la...ics-over-ohio/ .


One witness reported:



> Was the nicest, prettiest meteor I have ever seen in many years. No sound. Had burning tail with pieces breaking off of it. Very cool!

----------


## green73

*10-20 'Large Fireballs' An Hour Next Week!*
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2013/...ross-the-west/

----------


## Elias Graves

Don't sweat it. Just me testing my new anti-drone technology. So far so good.

----------


## JK/SEA

i;m not seeing any fireballs....

but then, the monsoon season is here in Seattle now....

----------


## Mani

I read an article that said a large satellite is out of control and will becrashing on earth in pieces any day now.  They have no idea where its going to end up.   Its supposed hit between now and the next couple of days....so our skes are going to have meteors AND space junk raining on us..

----------


## DamianTV

I was going to say This is the End, but thats not scheduled for release on DVD until next week.

----------


## oyarde

> The Mayans were right.


It is the Aztecs who are right

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Take Your Pick...

UB313
Nibiru
ISON
Rigel VII
Risa
Romulus
Andoria

 I just hope a diamond encrusted one lands in the driveway

----------


## Working Poor

I went to school with this guy...
http://youtu.be/83v5Rgeu2Yc

----------


## devil21

> *10-20 'Large Fireballs' An Hour Next Week!*
> http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2013/...ross-the-west/


Why do people call 911 when they see a meteor?  Unless it lands in your neighborhood, what's the point?

----------


## Mani

> Why do people call 911 when they see a meteor?  Unless it lands in your neighborhood, what's the point?



Pussifyication of USA.  They see a guy walking around in a GI JOE costume...CALL 911!!!

They see a guy walking around with a pressure cooker call 911!

They a dog barking loudly, CALL 911!!!

They see a litter of kittens in the backyard, CALL 911!!!!!!!!

----------


## Scrapmo

> Pussifyication of USA. They see a guy walking around in a GI JOE costume...CALL 911!!!
> 
> They see a guy walking around with a pressure cooker call 911!
> 
> They a dog barking loudly, CALL 911!!!
> 
> They see a litter of kittens in the backyard, CALL 911!!!!!!!!


My favorite is: Kids not listening, CALL 911!!!!!!
Cops come, take the kid to the E.R. for a psych eval. Kid screaming in the room, parent playing on iPhone the whole time. Happens a few times a week when Im working.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Why do people call 911 when they see a meteor?  Unless it lands in your neighborhood, what's the point?


It's gone on for a long time.  First, it was likely that people had no idea what it could be.  Then, we were in the world war/commie scare era, so people figured it was Nazis, UFOs, or Russians.  Now... it's likely much closer to what Mani said.

----------


## green73

> I went to school with this guy...
> http://youtu.be/83v5Rgeu2Yc


Really? What was he like?

----------


## Working Poor

> Really? What was he like?


Very smart. We were in all the same classes together.

----------


## oyarde

> I watched the Perseid Meteor showers several years earlier than 2012. The smoke trails had a really long hang time. They slowly drifted away. You could see many up there at the same time in different degrees of degradation.
> 
> Bright rascals also. They reminded me of limelight (Though I don't know if I've ever seen that.) I've assumed they were cause by meteors you might get if some limestone got blasted into the cosmos somehow. 
> 
> Best meteor shower I ever saw.
> 
> Perseid Meteor Shower smoke trails 8-12-12I


I watch them every year.

----------


## green73

*1400+ Fireball Reports in 48 hrs.*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5ZLRIjjdng

----------


## Natural Citizen

Well. I don't know, green. Maybe it's just debris from the secret space war.

----------


## green73

> Well. I don't know, green. Maybe it's just debris from the secret space war.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> 



Shhhh.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Here you go, green.. 

US military satellites vulnerable in future space war – Space Command chief




> US military satellites could be disabled or destroyed in the event of a war in space, an American general has said, citing China’s tests of anti-satellite weapons. To protect US space capability, the satellite park should be reformed, he believes.
> 
>   American satellites are defenseless against a possible attack in  space, and their destruction _“would create a huge hole”_in the country’s capability for high-tech warfare, Gen. William  Shelton, the commander of the US Air Force Space Command said in  a speech on Tuesday, as cited by The Washington Free Beacon.


Heh. "future" space war...

----------


## Miss Annie

From what I understand, starting today the earth is orbiting through the debris trail of comet Ison.  NASA says its just gonna be dust......   I think this will last about 7 days. 

http://science.nasa.gov/science-news...19apr_isonids/

----------

